# St. Patricks Day Ride



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey all,

So those of you in the south of the Mason/Dixon line probably wont understand what cold weather is really like...but us northern boys dont stop when it gets cold....We ride ON the water instead of in it.

Its March 12th we started the ride about 10:15am temp 12F with a 20mph wind putting the temp somewhere around below 0 with windchilll. Our goal...to make it to the town of Crosslake for the St. Patricks Day Parade.

Map with Green highlighted routes.......bout 10miles one way. 9miles riding over 20+ feet deep water.










Half the group half way:










The whole group AT shore. All the wheelers sitting over about 12-18feet of water on top of 30inches of ice.











All in all... even with the below 0 degree(with windchill) weather it was a good ride. We did have a bad crash leaving the parade and 1 women had to be airlifted to the closest hospital (about 35miles). She hit a snowplowed road went end over end and got knocked out although she was claiming to be feeling alright before they loaded her on the chopper.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

looks like a good ride


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

There's a word for people like you...hardcore, or is it crazy? Great photos too. That's awesome that you just ride across the lake to the next town. Is that ice rough, like does it bounce you around while you ride or is it flat and you can just hall WFO?


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

2010Bruterider said:


> Is that ice rough, like does it bounce you around while you ride or is it flat and you can just hall WFO?


WFO most of the time. Snow blindess becomes a serious issue when watching for ice heaves and plow banks. White on white makes obsticals really hard to see and getting stopped or slowed down on ice takes a little longer. The one incident on the start of the ride back was becuase she didnt see a plow bank. By the looks of the tracks she never even saw the bank which was about 10inches high and rock hard. Jumped off the first bank and hit the other side cuasing her to roll and to come flying off and hit her head on the ice.

This year most of snow is gone or what was left got rained on and turned it to ice. The night before the ride we got about an inch of snow blows across the lake till it catches something then there will be a 20ftx20ft drift thats only couple inches deep. Last year it got warm and all the snow was turned into water, we rode thru an inch of water on the top the ice the whole way.


----------

